# ford mk IV lexan scratch : 1st attempt



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

HI,

I started recently to paint my first lexan body. It represents a ford MK IV. I'll try to make the number 2 of the 24 hours of lemans 1967. The main idea of this project is to create the h0 reflect of the NSR 1/32 car : a fast and eficient race car. So I'll use a tomy turbo chassis on it.

I started painting the interior with vallejo color paint, being careful to not paint over windows and glasses :












Step by step, I fine the job. I used a permanent pen to help me for painting. After the painting job, I erased the permanent pen marks with alcohol.













After that, I make fine lines with a fine brush and paint (vallejo game color), to recreate the black joints of the real car :














After that, I cutted off the wheels and the main body. For the wheels, I use curved scisors for the main job, after that I finished with a Dremel.













A pic with the bodie just putted on the chassis. Perhaps I could do bigger light bulbs...but because I didn't cut the bodie first, I didn't see it before.













A side view to better see the cutting job .












Final photo, to show where I stopped this project tonight. I made a artificial mouting to show you what the car will look like (the rear side will be lower, it's just to imagine the final result).












Tommorow, I hope I'll can show you next steps (decals, detailing, etc...). I've got some ideas for the interior tray, fake lights, etc...


bye


dimitri


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

looks great so far!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Sweet-Nice Job.We need alot more of these short tutorials on all aspects of slotcar racing.:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you 

tonight (if I found some ink cartridges) I'll try to make my own decals, if I achieve it, I 'll post the how to.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I like it a lot!! Wow! I'm a big NSR 1/32 fan, but I bet the price tag is much easier on the heart for this model than NSR's!

Awesome work!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you

I received my ink cartridges, but I didn't have time to model the decals (vector graph). In the mean time, I started a lola t70 mk3b, the sunoco one (winner of daytona 69) 


I'll show you that soon (tonight I think)


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I did not finish my decal sheet (home made with vector design software), so I 've done other things on the bodie :

fixing some errors on the light bulbs
painting some details on the bodie.

Here's the last modifications






















I hope posing the decals next week.


bye


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Black trim looks great!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Shaping up nicely! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you

I don't know if I 'll let the black rims (even if it looks really "wild") or use grey rims like on the real car. Perhaps painting the fixations with red and blue on each side, like the real car too. 


bye


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Decals? HHhmm? That car looks done. I'm trying to imagine it with the decals....unless of course you are talking about a race livery decaling. But I think it looks like a great steet livery. VERY nice! I love the LeMans racers!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you, 


Yes, I 'm trying to reproduce the ford mkIV winner of Lemans (number2), so the decals will add a "racing" touch.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi,

I tried to print some decals tonight, the result is quite ugly 

tommorow I'll try to save some decals to finish the car, but if it doesn't work correctly, I'll have no other choice that remove paint and glue some plain paper decals inside.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Bummer! So no one like Patto's or any of the others carries this livery decals that you need?

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I just wanted to save money (I 've got plenty of decal paper and I'm a graphist, so...)  

use 10-15$ (because of the shipping to france) for one lexan body is quite excessive for me...


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

AH! That makes sense! Hhhm? Well, just keep trying. I'd hate for you to have to mess up that paint job just to put the decals in the inside.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I have succeed making my own decals...the result is just correct. I've to change of printer. My old epson is just good to print bills ^^

I'm making the last paint coats, I 'll post photos tonight (in france it's 23.42pm)
.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

here 's the pics...

I posed the transparent decals, and remove the yellow paint inside the body.

After that, I make some fixing on the decal inside the body (because the decals was not sharp at all, I had to remove ink with paper handkerchief on the decal paper...so the decals are un little grey and dirty. I tried to fix it with small addings of black paint inside). Another issue is the size of the decals...I think these numbers are a bit too small.


After that, I painted (inside) the white of the number rounds.












Finally, I recover (inside, as always) everything with several coats of yellow (I need to paint one or two coats more, but it's time to go to bed, now...)































NEXT stage : 

1) a coat of Future to seal everything and make the glasses more realistic

2)make the interior tray, driver, fake lights and fake rear engine

3)make the custom mouting system for the tomy turbo chassis.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Thats one sweet lexan.I will be watching this to see how you do the interior and other details.I'm wanting to get back into painting lexans.I've only painted maybe 15 bodies for slotcars but i've painted a "bunch" for 1/10 RC cars.Keep up the good work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very impressive!!! I was never a big fan of lexan bodies, but you have the touch for the details that make them look really good!!! Nice job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is a sweet looking lexan body! Très bien! Magnifique! Allez Le Bleus!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

merci !


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

This is coming out wonderfully! Congratulations on finally getting the decals to cooperate! And now you will have an interior and motor detail?!?! This is going to be very nice! You are doing a fantastic job!

Thanks for sharing!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you

yes I'll do an interior tray and fake motor. It's one of the things I 'll like in slot cars (and why I run 1/32 cars too). So as I prefer h0 slot cars, I have to make my own detailling (except for new tomy or resin kits, of course)...

bye


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

Here's the last photos I did. The body is varnished and finished. I did'nt make the interior tray for now, because my printer is dead...so I 'll have to buy another one.










































side by side with another great race car, but 1/32 scale : 














I tried this little car on my track (mounting the body with double sided adhesive foam), the handling is a lot better than plastic body !

As soon as I 'll buy a new printer, I 'll post the last modifications for the interior detailing.

I received a lot of new bodies, so i 'll post my new projects soon too.

bye

dimitri


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

that is one of the best looking lexan bodies I've ever seen. 
If I could buy them that way, I'd be more into lexan

GREAT WORK!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with VJ! Demether, you have managed to make that lexan body look like a hard body. You're home brewed decals look great and as does the car. I look forward to you posting more of your builds. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Tres bien!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you a lot ! 





resinmonger said:


> I agree with VJ! Demether, you have managed to make that lexan body look like a hard body.


I hope I'll make even better work on the next bodies : I 've received a lot of bodies a lot more detailed. 

This ford is part of a "set" (ferrari p330, lola t70...) of vintage gt, taht I plan to use for a "slow" (I use tomy turbo lighted chassis, without lights, and hard tires for some cool drifting action) tomy turbo race class. 

The bodies I'll use for that race class are more "racing" ones (low profile, less detail, shape modified for racing). The next bodies I'll do after that are more detailled, with more realistic shapes, more "scale model" type. I'll be able to detail more my modelling on these. 


bye


dimitri


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice work! Love this era in racing. Looking forward to future posts.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Have to agree here Demether...*

Definitely one of the nicest lexans I've seen..... Keep it coming. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

As others have stated, this is one of the best looking lexans I've seen too! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Dimitri,

Even without the interior the car looks fantastic! I love the looks and I can only imagine how great it handles on the track!

Nice picture of the lexan next to the R390 Slot.it! Had that Slot.it for racing at one time....DEFINITELY a nice racing 1/32 slot car! I can relate to you as I started in 1/32 then did HO scale. Now I've included 1/43. I think the only scale I've yet to touch is 1/24!

Great work my friend!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you !

yes slot it cars are great and beautiful race cars directly out of box, without the magnets. For me it's the better price/performances/appearance ratio in 1/32. 

By the way, I started with 1/43 (carrera go modified), after that I tried 1/32, and h0, and now my main track is h0 (definitly my favourite slot scale), my secondary track is 1/32 : I've got the better of each scale, so i'm not frustrated on this side or on the other.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

demether said:


> thank you !
> 
> yes slot it cars are great and beautiful race cars directly out of box, without the magnets. For me it's the better price/performances/appearance ratio in 1/32.
> 
> By the way, I started with 1/43 (carrera go modified), after that I tried 1/32, and h0, and now my main track is h0 (definitly my favourite slot scale), my secondary track is 1/32 : I've got the better of each scale, so i'm not frustrated on this side or on the other.


LOL! Sounds like you and I did the Tour de Slot in very similar fashion. I agree, I enjoy racing the various scales and cannot save I favor one over another. I'm just happy with the choices! HAHAHA!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great craftsmanship on this one...*

What a great paint job and detailed out body. Don't know how I missed this one...doh? :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...This is a very Cool build indeed...zilla


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you !

now I'll have to find a good and eficient technic for mount it on the chassis...I tried the doublesided foam, it's not very good...a friend of mine advised me to make "classic" pin fixation, I'll try it I think.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

very nice work!can't wait to see it finished.


----------

